# Life on the Homestead



## CathyHorn (Sep 24, 2022)

I think I will enjoy, and benefit from, keeping a journal.  Day to day thoughts, ideas, lists, and progress made.  I recently made a huge life  decision, without giving it a lot of thought.  I am alone in life.  No partner, and I never had children.  I've been married before, and to tell the truth, I guess I'm not cut out for it.  I am a loner and I'm fine with that.  I have dogs and cats.  Anyway, I own land with a small cabin and mobile home.  Had this place for about 20 years.  A few years ago I bought a house in the city, because I was so tired of commuting, and driving in bad weather.  So since I've retired I've had some health issues that have been addressed, and I now feel that I'm 100%.  I impulsively sold the big house and moved back to my homestead.  I admit it's been harder than I thought it would be.  Some days I feel completely overwhelmed, there's so much to do out here, I don't know where to start.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

I look forward to your day-to-day experiences.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2022)

Welcome, Cathy.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2022)

Cathy, don't start by making big projects. Little steps that are easy. You do not have to do it all nor do you have a time line. I know winter is coming so those are the big things you must prepare for now. I do admire you for being able to go back to your homestead. Physically I could not do it now.


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 24, 2022)

Hello Cathy, welcome to SF. Keeping a journal is a great idea. Over the years it will make interesting reading.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 24, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Cathy, don't start by making big projects. Little steps that are easy. You do not have to do it all nor do you have a time line. I know winter is coming so those are the big things you must prepare for now. I do admire you for being able to go back to your homestead. Physically I could not do it now.


I think the big thing is getting this woodstove set up.  I have the stove, but the front glass is cracked and has to be replaced, pronto.  I have 3 cords of wood.  I bought an axe and a hatchet.  I got the "through the wall kit", I'm just about to unbox it and see what's included.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2022)

You're brave @CathyHorn ! I'm too lazy to lead a back to nature life, altho' it would be nice. 

Looking forward to reading about your progress.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

We have a few guys here who live remotely too.. I'm sure they'll drop in with some advice if you need it...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2022)

I wish you all the best with where you have chosen to return. Looking forward to your writings.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2022)

Welcome @CathyHorn  ... your diary should be interesting

....  I really admire you,    and your  brave decision to follow your dreams.    
Fortitude,   and all that determination  will get you through the tough spots.  After all,  it is your  love. 
Best of wishes from me!


.... I know a Cathy Horn (spelled a little differently) ... but she would never do what you are accomplishing..


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 24, 2022)

Great to see you go back out into the wilderness.
Take things slowly and do not put pressure on yourself.
Looking forward to following your adventures, interspersed with a photograph or two.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 24, 2022)

I took advantage of the beautiful weather today and planted a cherry tree and a plum tree.  I bought a battery powered auger a month ago and it works pretty good.  Lots of rocks here in New York.  So far I have put in 2 apple, 2 pear, a cherry and a plum.  I have 2 more apple trees ordered, and that will be it for this year.  I have always wanted a small orchard.  Next year I think I'll add peaches.  


katlupe said:


> Cathy, don't start by making big projects. Little steps that are easy. You do not have to do it all nor do you have a time line. I know winter is coming so those are the big things you must prepare for now. I do admire you for being able to go back to your homestead. Physically I could not do it now.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I took advantage of the beautiful weather today and planted a cherry tree and a plum tree.  I bought a battery powered auger a month ago and it works pretty good.  Lots of rocks here in New York.  So far I have put in 2 apple, 2 pear, a cherry and a plum.  I have 2 more apple trees ordered, and that will be it for this year.  I have always wanted a small orchard.  Next year I think I'll add peaches.


Sounds good! You are off to a good start.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I took advantage of the beautiful weather today and planted a cherry tree and a plum tree.  I bought a battery powered auger a month ago and it works pretty good.  Lots of rocks here in New York.  So far I have put in 2 apple, 2 pear, a cherry and a plum.  I have 2 more apple trees ordered, and that will be it for this year.  I have always wanted a small orchard.  Next year I think I'll add peaches.


did you say you;ve been there 20 years ?


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> did you say you;ve been there 20 years ? i
> 
> 
> hollydolly said:
> ...


----------



## Michael Z (Sep 24, 2022)

Always so much to do with an older country home, garden, large lawn, out buildings, etc.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 24, 2022)

Welcome to the group Cathy. I do not live off grid but I try to keep things as simple as possible. My aim is to have things setup so there is very little that I absolutely have to do. The rest is wavy gravy. Knock on wood...


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 25, 2022)

Cold and raining today.  Good day to stay snuggled up in bed with the dogs, Opal and Rocky.  Nothing going on.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 26, 2022)

I am trying to get this woodstove hooked up.  The glass in the door is broken and must be replaced.  It's held in by several screws that are very, very rusted, and I haven't been able to get them to budge.  No amount of WD40 has worked.  I am the type of person that absolutely hates to ask for help, partly because I see it as a sign of weakness, and partly because I amaze myself with what I can do when I put my mind to it.  I have a very dear friend who just happens to refurbish wood stoves, and he's going to replace the broken glass for me.  This morning he told me to remove the door and drop it off at his shop.  Hmm, ok.  I did not expect that I would be able to do it, but guess what?!  I got the door off all by myself!  And, I found a place online to order the replacement glass.  I'll tell you what, I've been losing sleep worrying about this darn stove.  I ordered a kit for mounting the cement board behind the stove, and found a store in my small town that carries the cement board.  Yesterday was a complete waste, and today I'm making up for it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I am trying to get this woodstove hooked up.  The glass in the door is broken and must be replaced.  It's held in by several screws that are very, very rusted, and I haven't been able to get them to budge.  No amount of WD40 has worked.  I am the type of person that absolutely hates to ask for help, partly because I see it as a sign of weakness, and partly because I amaze myself with what I can do when I put my mind to it.  I have a very dear friend who just happens to refurbish wood stoves, and he's going to replace the broken glass for me.  This morning he told me to remove the door and drop it off at his shop.  Hmm, ok.  I did not expect that I would be able to do it, but guess what?!  I got the door off all by myself!  And, I found a place online to order the replacement glass.  I'll tell you what, I've been losing sleep worrying about this darn stove.  I ordered a kit for mounting the cement board behind the stove, and found a store in my small town that carries the cement board.  Yesterday was a complete waste, and today I'm making up for it.


Well done you... I can understand you, because I'm very independent myself...


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 26, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I am trying to get this woodstove hooked up.  The glass in the door is broken and must be replaced.  It's held in by several screws that are very, very rusted, and I haven't been able to get them to budge.  No amount of WD40 has worked.  I am the type of person that absolutely hates to ask for help, partly because I see it as a sign of weakness, and partly because I amaze myself with what I can do when I put my mind to it.  I have a very dear friend who just happens to refurbish wood stoves, and he's going to replace the broken glass for me.  This morning he told me to remove the door and drop it off at his shop.  Hmm, ok.  I did not expect that I would be able to do it, but guess what?!  I got the door off all by myself!  And, I found a place online to order the replacement glass.  I'll tell you what, I've been losing sleep worrying about this darn stove.  I ordered a kit for mounting the cement board behind the stove, and found a store in my small town that carries the cement board.  Yesterday was a complete waste, and today I'm making up for it.



Welcome, Kathy. Your adventure is fascinating. Please keep us informed. I lived many years in NY and New England but would have a hard time dealing with the cold these days. I have been in the south too long, but I still feel like an outsider at times. Maybe it's my personality.


----------



## Alizerine (Sep 26, 2022)

Sorry about the K in Cathy. My mistake!


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 27, 2022)

Hard to believe that it's raining, again.  No precipitation all summer, and now it never seems to stop.  I got up quite early this morning to help my youngest sister, she had an appointment, and car troubles.  Makes me feel good to be able to step up, she does so much for the family.  She has 4 sons, all young adults.  She's an amazing woman.  Lost her husband to suicide about a year ago, he suffered from substance abuse issues.  Anyway, I love my sister .


----------



## katlupe (Sep 27, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Hard to believe that it's raining, again.  No precipitation all summer, and now it never seems to stop.  I got up quite early this morning to help my youngest sister, she had an appointment, and car troubles.  Makes me feel good to be able to step up, she does so much for the family.  She has 4 sons, all young adults.  She's an amazing woman.  Lost her husband to suicide about a year ago, he suffered from substance abuse issues.  Anyway, I love my sister .


Weren't your dogs Great Pyrenees? I see there was a whole thread about wanting to know about them. Thought you might be able to offer advice. I know your dogs were beautiful.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Weren't your dogs Great Pyrenees? I see there was a whole thread about wanting to know about them. Thought you might be able to offer advice. I know your dogs were beautiful.


Actually my dogs were Maremma's


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 28, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I think the big thing is getting this woodstove set up.  I have the stove, but the front glass is cracked and has to be replaced, pronto.  I have 3 cords of wood.  I bought an axe and a hatchet.  I got the "through the wall kit", I'm just about to unbox it and see what's included.


Remember to insulate the wall surface behind the wood stove and under the stove , with a material that is designed for THAT application. How old is your 3 cords of wood ? When was it harvested , and what type of wood is it ? Hard wood burns slower than soft wood like pine. Look for a product called Quick Wick, a fire starter  that is made from sawdust, mixed with pure wax. Burns a long time, with no smoke, and is formulated to be clean burning in your stove or fireplace.

 Is your fire wood stacked up ? If it is outside, and split, it should be piled with the bark side facing upwards, to shed water when it rains or snows. Adjusting the air intake of your stove  ( called the draft ) is important, to get best results. I also suggest getting a stove top fan, that is powered by the heat that the stove generates while burning. The fan blows warm air around the room, and once you buy it there are NO costs to use it. Is there a local news paper that contains ads of second hand things for sale ? A good place to look for used tools, or parts for things that you need to repair. Remember that there are thousands of "how to fix it videos " on You Tube. Also look for some videos about living on a homestead on You Tube. Was this helpful to you ?  JimB.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 28, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Remember to insulate the wall surface behind the wood stove and under the stove , with a material that is designed for THAT application. How old is your 3 cords of wood ? When was it harvested , and what type of wood is it ? Hard wood burns slower than soft wood like pine. Look for a product called Quick Wick, a fire starter  that is made from sawdust, mixed with pure wax. Burns a long time, with no smoke, and is formulated to be clean burning in your stove or fireplace.
> 
> Is your fire wood stacked up ? If it is outside, and split, it should be piled with the bark side facing upwards, to shed water when it rains or snows. Adjusting the air intake of your stove  ( called the draft ) is important, to get best results. I also suggest getting a stove top fan, that is powered by the heat that the stove generates while burning. The fan blows warm air around the room, and once you buy it there are NO costs to use it. Is there a local news paper that contains ads of second hand things for sale ? A good place to look for used tools, or parts for things that you need to repair. Remember that there are thousands of "how to fix it videos " on You Tube. Also look for some videos about living on a homestead on You Tube. Was this helpful to you ?  JimB.


Absolutely helpful, yes.  While I have a ton of book learning this will be my first year with a woodstove.  I have some firewood that's a few years old.  This last 2 cords looks "fresh" to me, and I believe it's all hardwood.  I received a moisture meter today, figured it wouldn't hurt to have.  The oldest load of wood is stacked, but I didn't know about stacking it bark side up.  The rest was just delivered this past week.  It sits at the top of my driveway.  I've decided to stack a pile quite close to the cabin, for easy access, and the rest near where it sets now.  I have a walk in shed way out in a pasture that collapsed awhile ago, but the top is still in very good shape.  Next spring I'll get it dragged up here where I can use it over the wood pile.  Figure I'll sink a few pressure treated 4" x 4"s and incorporate this roof over them.  I planned on cement pavers under the stove.  I ordered ceramic spacers to use with cement board behind the stove.  I know the fan you are talking about, I've seen them in the Lehman's catalog.  I did not think I would be splitting wood at my age, lol!  I got myself a very nice axe and hatchet .  Thank you JimB


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Actually my dogs were Maremma's


I couldn't remember exactly. They look somewhat similar though. I remember when you and John got your dogs from Mary.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 28, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I couldn't remember exactly. They look somewhat similar though. I remember when you and John got your dogs from Mary.


Kat, they look almost exactly alike!  The real difference is GP's are much larger.  My Scout and Terra were around 70#s and GP's are well over 100#s.  Sometimes GP's have a "mask", usually light brown.  They call it "badger" markings.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 29, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Absolutely helpful, yes.  While I have a ton of book learning this will be my first year with a woodstove.  I have some firewood that's a few years old.  This last 2 cords looks "fresh" to me, and I believe it's all hardwood.  I received a moisture meter today, figured it wouldn't hurt to have.  The oldest load of wood is stacked, but I didn't know about stacking it bark side up.  The rest was just delivered this past week.  It sits at the top of my driveway.  I've decided to stack a pile quite close to the cabin, for easy access, and the rest near where it sets now.  I have a walk in shed way out in a pasture that collapsed awhile ago, but the top is still in very good shape.  Next spring I'll get it dragged up here where I can use it over the wood pile.  Figure I'll sink a few pressure treated 4" x 4"s and incorporate this roof over them.  I planned on cement pavers under the stove.  I ordered ceramic spacers to use with cement board behind the stove.  I know the fan you are talking about, I've seen them in the Lehman's catalog.  I did not think I would be splitting wood at my age, lol!  I got myself a very nice axe and hatchet .  Thank you JimB


I am glad I was able to help you. About splitting wood by yourself. Perhaps you could ask around with your neighbors and see if somebody has a log splitter that you could borrow for a day, instead of using an axe. Some of them can be towed behind a car or truck. Pressure treated wood will still rot if it is in direct contact with the ground, so perhaps think about using concrete around the posts, in the holes. Or use metal poles instead. Using the roof from the old shed is a good idea. After wood has been burned you have ashes left over, which can be spread on a ice covered walkway or asphalt drive way to prevent falls, and it is better for the environment than salt. 

. Have you thought about projects that can make you some money ? Raising worms is not hard, and there are some on line suppliers who will sell you a starter kit with a thousand worms and feeding instructions. Using those 5 gallon plastic pails as a place to grow the worms is easy, and wet shredded newspaper makes a good growing medium. Growing lavender is also a idea, depending on the soil you have to work with. Let me know if this was helpful ?  JImB.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 29, 2022)

Jim, yes, I concrete my posts into the ground.  The water table is very high here and posts heave in the winter.  The concrete helps keep them in place.  The wood is split, but I would like it smaller, so I intend to split some of the bigger pieces.  I've already requested that the next cord be split a bit smaller.  Let's see, projects that could make me some money?  No, not yet.  I will think about it over this winter, I'm sure.  I just want to get settled in, for now.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 29, 2022)

I got another load of firewood today and I learned something new.  Log splitters come with different heads, giving you the option to split 4 ways or 6 ways.  I had asked if this load be cut smaller and it was.  Very interesting.  Maple and ash.  The replacement glass for the door of the woodstove came so I took it to my friend.  It was a very nice day.  I'm tired.  Beat.  Gotta find something easy and quick for dinner and I'm done for the day.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 29, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I also suggest getting a stove top fan, that is powered by the heat that the stove generates while burning. The fan blows warm air around the room, and once you buy it there are NO costs to use it.


I have a stove top fan. Mine does not move a lot of air but I find I like the psychological aspect of it. In other words, when I look at the blades turning I just feel warmer. And if the blades are slowing down I better get up and add more wood.
One thing, at least with mine, the fan base must be making  contact with the stove in order to work. Mine easily sits on top of the stove. Just sitting it on the hearth in front of the stove will not work.
I’m enjoying reading about your progress.


----------



## CathyHorn (Sep 30, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I have a stove top fan. Mine does not move a lot of air but I find I like the psychological aspect of it. In other words, when I look at the blades turning I just feel warmer. And if the blades are slowing down I better get up and add more wood.
> One thing, at least with mine, the fan base must be making  contact with the stove in order to work. Mine easily sits on top of the stove. Just sitting it on the hearth in front of the stove will not work.
> I’m enjoying reading about your progress.


Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 1, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Thanks for sharing that!


Those stove top fans are a interesting bit of technology, as they convert the heat energy from the stove into the  motion energy of the fan. JimB.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 2, 2022)

Today started out slow.  It's Sunday and I felt like I wanted to relax and do nothing.  The first part of the day was about coffee and my online reading, and even a bit of Netflix.  It was windy and overcast.  I even attempted a nap around 2:00 but I couldn't fall asleep.  So I got up and got busy.  I clipped a huge amount of flat leaf parsley and stuck it in the dehydrator.  I have a nice Excalibur that was a gift, many years ago.  Then I opened the box that contained the kit for the "through the wall" stove pipe, for installing this woodstove.  I looked everything over, and then watched a couple of YouTube videos on how to install it.  Seems pretty straightforward.  I'm going to need help getting the stove inside, and actually mounting the brackets on the outside and the roof.  Definitely something that can be done in an afternoon.  

By now it's warmed up and the wind has died down so I decided to get a few things done outside.  About a month ago, in a moment of weakness, I ordered some daffodil bulbs online.  225 of them!  I knew where I wanted to plant them, so today I mowed the grass very very short so when the bulbs arrive I'll be ready.  I bought an auger, it inserts in to a hand held drill, and it's made specifically for digging holes for flower bulbs.  C'mon bulbs!  Then I tilled the new vegetable garden space, for the third time.  I'm expanding the spot I used this summer, doubling the size, to about 50' x 50'.  I have a few perennials that have been terribly neglected the last several years, so I plan on moving them over to this nice new area.  Rhubarb, horseradish, beebalm, they need attention and a fresh start.  And I need to plant my garlic!  We are supposed to be having several beautiful days this next week or so.  I hope so!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 2, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I clipped a huge amount of flat leaf parsley and stuck it in the dehydrator.


My cousin grows herbs every year. She borrowed my dehydrator one summer and I haven't seen it since. Every autumn, I receive bags of organic dried herbs. Much cheaper and nicer than buying those little packets at the store, that's for sure!


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 3, 2022)

We had a very dry summer and I was afraid they would amount to anything but I was wrong!  I grew them in large pots this year and they looked stunning.  I plan on storing them in canning jars, I think they will look pretty that way.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 4, 2022)

Another rainy day, a little cool but I like this temperature to work in.  Made a pot of coffee, and a pot of lentil soup.  I think I'll make a pan of cornbread.  Keeping myself busy in the cabin, getting it ready for winter.  It's a complete disaster in there.  I have a single wide mobile home that I stay in from about mid-April until it gets cold, about November 1st.  Then the pets and I move on over to the cabin because it's much easier to heat.  No one has lived out here for several years so when I decided to sell the city house and move back here, I gutted the cabin and started from scratch.  Definitely days when I think maybe I've taken on too much.  Then I see a gorgeous sunset, or hear an owl hooting, a hen with her new babies, there are a hundred things that are proof that I made the right decision.  Break is over!  Back to work.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 6, 2022)

The sun is out, it's very warm, low 70's.  Working outside in shorts and a tank top, and sweating.  Right now, today, is the time of year that anything that is on the ground needs to be put away, because once it snows it could be there until Spring.  I'm serious.  So I'm keeping myself busy, looking around, what to do, what to do.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 8, 2022)

What a change in the weather.  High of 50° today, I'm cold!  I heard we could have a chance of flurries today.  I have so much to do before it gets cold and stays cold, we might have one or 2 more days in the sixties, then it's pretty much Winter in NY.  I really do enjoy all 4 seasons but its quite an adjustment.  I realized this morning I need to get myself a few more pairs of really warm socks.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2022)

Maybe you'll have an Indian Summer, yet.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 8, 2022)

We already did....  We had a couple really nice days last week, I think that was it for us.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 10, 2022)

Had help this morning, and we got the woodstove in the cabin.  It wasn't easy but we did it.  I was finally able to get measurements on stove pipe and chimney pipe.  Pulled the trigger and placed the order.  Painful.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 14, 2022)

Chilly morning here in NY.  The day has started off right, I was able to service my spare propane space heater and it's working perfectly now.  They are my only source of heat until the woodstove is ready to be used.  I've received a couple pieces of chimney pipe that I ordered, waiting on the last 2 sections of stove pipe still.  

Supposed to be a sunny day.  I hope so.  I have 225 daffodil bulbs to plant .  I have a new auger that fits like a drill bit, it makes the perfect size holes for flower bulbs.  It's a short one, 9" I think, so the holes have to be made from a sitting or kneeling position.  I think I will find a scrap of board, or cardboard might be better, so I'm not on the cold, wet ground.  I think I'll wait until late afternoon to do this.  Plenty of other things to do to keep me busy.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 14, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Chilly morning here in NY.  The day has started off right, I was able to service my spare propane space heater and it's working perfectly now.  They are my only source of heat until the woodstove is ready to be used.  I've received a couple pieces of chimney pipe that I ordered, waiting on the last 2 sections of stove pipe still.
> 
> Supposed to be a sunny day.  I hope so.  I have 225 daffodil bulbs to plant .  I have a new auger that fits like a drill bit, it makes the perfect size holes for flower bulbs.  It's a short one, 9" I think, so the holes have to be made from a sitting or kneeling position.  I think I will find a scrap of board, or cardboard might be better, so I'm not on the cold, wet ground.  I think I'll wait until late afternoon to do this.  Plenty of other things to do to keep me busy.


How does Rocky like living there permanently now? Plenty of room for him to run now!


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 15, 2022)

katlupe said:


> How does Rocky like living there permanently now? Plenty of room for him to run now!


Funny you should ask.  He's been getting himself in trouble lately.  He likes to visit the neighbors dogs, and they would rather he stay at home.  Right now he's "restricted" with a long leash dragging behind him.  He doesn't realize he can run so he stays pretty close to me .  I have to reconfigure the fences, which in theory is easy.  In reality, digging out 16' cattle panels that have been in the same spot for 15 years isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Do you have a tractor or any other power vehicle you can get near the panels? Most of the time they will come right out by using a good strong chain wrapped around the panel openings.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 15, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Do you have a tractor or any other power vehicle you can get near the panels? Most of the time they will come right out buy using a good strong chain wrapped around the panel openings.


No but I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Do you have a tractor or any other power vehicle you can get near the panels? Most of the time they will come right out by using a good strong chain wrapped around the panel openings.


Dennis, I was thinking, I wonder if I put a concrete block a foot or 2 away and used a pry bar under the edge of the fence, and maybe I could lift the fence and break it free that way?  I also thought about somehow chaining it to the rototiller and letting it pull it?  I don't know, I can see that going wrong.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 16, 2022)

Been working outside all day.  Got the plywood cut for the shed floor.  Just laying it in there and screwing it down.  The shed is in fair shape but the floor was pretty rotten.  I'm going to keep the mower, rototiller, walk behind trimmer, and a ton of garden/nursery stuff in there.  It used to be a walk in for ponies, but it hasn't been used for anything for ten years.  I spread that old manure in a newly tilled garden spot this morning.  I figure if weed seeds germinate l'll till them in while they're very small.

So I wrote that I bought a ridiculous amount of daffodil bulbs.  The auger/planter works great.  Very hard on my wrists after awhile, so I think I'm only going to be able to do a couple dozen at a time.  Not to mention how hard it is on these old knees!  I'm planting them along a fence so fortunately I have something to grab and help pull myself up.

Break is over, much to do!  The weather is lovely.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)

Those two methods don't sound that promising. The pry bar would probably break the weld or bend/break the wire. The rotor tiller idea sounds dangerous to me. They are a handful by themselves.  I think probably loosening the soil with a shovel and then soaking the ground with a ample supply of water and letting it set for 24 hours. When digging you also could run into roots. Hatchet or loppers to cut them. We had to do this on several old hog pens a few years ago. Hard work so take it easy. Let me know how it progresses!
  Congrats on putting the floor down! Homesteading is a great adventure. When the work is done there is a lot to be grateful for...rest.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 16, 2022)

I said I wasn't going to plant blueberry bushes because there is a very nice u-pick about 8 miles from here.  I'm now meeting someone tomorrow afternoon, to buy 6 big potted bushes for a great price.  Blueray, Bluecrop, and Duke.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2022)

Did you get the wood stove in yet? Our cold mornings made me think of you out there. I did love my wood stoves.


----------



## brenda (Oct 30, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> I think I will enjoy, and benefit from, keeping a journal.  Day to day thoughts, ideas, lists, and progress made.  I recently made a huge life  decision, without giving it a lot of thought.  I am alone in life.  No partner, and I never had children.  I've been married before, and to tell the truth, I guess I'm not cut out for it.  I am a loner and I'm fine with that.  I have dogs and cats.  Anyway, I own land with a small cabin and mobile home.  Had this place for about 20 years.  A few years ago I bought a house in the city, because I was so tired of commuting, and driving in bad weather.  So since I've retired I've had some health issues that have been addressed, and I now feel that I'm 100%.  I impulsively sold the big house and moved back to my homestead.  I admit it's been harder than I thought it would be.  Some days I feel completely overwhelmed, there's so much to do out here, I don't know where to start.





CathyHorn said:


> I think I will enjoy, and benefit from, keeping a journal.  Day to day thoughts, ideas, lists, and progress made.  I recently made a huge life  decision, without giving it a lot of thought.  I am alone in life.  No partner, and I never had children.  I've been married before, and to tell the truth, I guess I'm not cut out for it.  I am a loner and I'm fine with that.  I have dogs and cats.  Anyway, I own land with a small cabin and mobile home.  Had this place for about 20 years.  A few years ago I bought a house in the city, because I was so tired of commuting, and driving in bad weather.  So since I've retired I've had some health issues that have been addressed, and I now feel that I'm 100%.  I impulsively sold the big house and moved back to my homestead.  I admit it's been harder than I thought it would be.  Some days I feel completely overwhelmed, there's so much to do out here, I don't know where to start.


Hello from Texas Cathy,  Your story sounds exactly like mine. I have learned to do many things that I never wanted to learn, but baby steps and finishing projects has been extremely satisfying.  Still overwhelmed at times but I know somehow, someway I will get it done.


----------



## CathyHorn (Oct 30, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Did you get the wood stove in yet? Our cold mornings made me think of you out there. I did love my wood stoves.


Waiting on one more piece to come from Amazon.  Then I can make arrangements for a helper or two, I can't put the outside pipe up by myself.  Few more days, I think.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

I have been wondering how your getting along. Glad to hear from you. We got our wood delivered and are in the process of stacking it. We bought about 2 cords this year. Hope your staying warm and healthy.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Waiting on one more piece to come from Amazon.  Then I can make arrangements for a helper or two, I can't put the outside pipe up by myself.  Few more days, I think.


Good, I hope you are able to stay warm till then.


----------



## CathyHorn (Nov 3, 2022)

Very busy these last few days.  The weather has been quite nice.  I think I'm finished messing with the garden for this year, other than planting daffodil bulbs.  I'm going to my youngest sister's house tomorrow and plant some for her.  I got about a hundred garlic cloves in the one raised bed, mulched, and a piece of fence layed over it to keep the chickens from scratching at it.  I planted 11 iris rhizomes a few days ago, too.  

I dislike these dark evenings.  It gets very, very dark out here in the country.  No amount of lamp light seems to brighten a room, it's dark dark dark.  I don't have any hobbies to keep me occupied other than reading and the Internet. Winter hobbies, that is.  I feel as though I'm wasting time that I could be accomplishing something.  Besides eating, lol!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 4, 2022)

CathyHorn said:


> Very busy these last few days.  The weather has been quite nice.  I think I'm finished messing with the garden for this year, other than planting daffodil bulbs.  I'm going to my youngest sister's house tomorrow and plant some for her.  I got about a hundred garlic cloves in the one raised bed, mulched, and a piece of fence layed over it to keep the chickens from scratching at it.  I planted 11 iris rhizomes a few days ago, too.
> 
> I dislike these dark evenings.  It gets very, very dark out here in the country.  No amount of lamp light seems to brighten a room, it's dark dark dark.  I don't have any hobbies to keep me occupied other than reading and the Internet. Winter hobbies, that is.  I feel as though I'm wasting time that I could be accomplishing something.  Besides eating, lol!


I know exactly what you mean! At my house, the power was turned off as soon as it got dark. Some years we used kerosene lamps (and we had about twenty) and if I sat at the table with two I could read. Later on after I got the Kindle, at least I could read in my bed. Before that I used a flashlight on a book......ugh! Then with the power we had three LED lights in the kitchen but I could not sit on the counter to read.


----------



## CathyHorn (Nov 5, 2022)

Dreary day.  Not quite raining, it's misty, but it's warmish.  Doesn't feel like November.

I suffer from insomnia.  Since I'm retired, it doesn't wreck my life, usually.  Just every so often.  I haven't slept in 3 nights, other than 30-45 minutes, a couple times.  I am miserable.  I feel like a zombie.  This only happens a few times a year.  My Dr has suggested I try meds to "get me back on track".  I'm very much against it.  I think he mentioned Tramadol?  I just don't want to be knocked out, since I live way out in the middle of nowhere, alone, you know?  The thought makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope you start getting some sleep. A lot of people on the forum have trouble sleeping. Maybe something that has worked for them will help you. I have trouble sleeping also. Some hot herbal tea helps me. I have used melatonin and it helped ( your not supposed to use it habitually ). I also use THC to help with pain to sleep better. Some people have used many different ways to help them sleep. I am in your corner.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 5, 2022)

Magnesium is supposed to help. I take it for other reasons but people in my Keto group take it before they go to bed and say they fall asleep right away. Also there is product called Perfect Keto Beauty Plus Sleep that some people are having really good results with. It is a collagen product. So natural.


----------



## CathyHorn (Nov 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Magnesium is supposed to help. I take it for other reasons but people in my Keto group take it before they go to bed and say they fall asleep right away. Also there is product called Perfect Keto Beauty Plus Sleep that some people are having really good results with. It is a collagen product. So natural.


I take a pretty hefty dose of magnesium every day, ever since I had my bowel surgery.  I know it's supposed to help you sleep, but it doesn't help me.  I also sometimes take an otc sleep aid with herbs and melatonin, I never noticed that it did anything, after the first couple nights.  Herbal teas are nice but I'm up peeing every hour


----------



## katlupe (Sunday at 4:25 AM)

It was so good to see you and catch up. For some reason I was thinking about your brother. I remember him coming to my house and trimming my horses' hooves. When he went to do Georgie Girl's hooves, I told him she didn't have to be held because she loved having it done so much and that if she was out in the paddock it would be so much easier. He said, "Let's take her out there." We did and she was an angel.


----------

